# only root is able to read ntfs? [SOLVED]

## Peoples

So every thing works when I am logged in as root, but I am not able to read ntfs while I use my normal account(peoples). I have "ro,users" in fstab, after those ntfs partitions. Just do not know what to do know, as I have all my music on a ntfs partition :G

ThanksLast edited by Peoples on Wed Mar 23, 2005 9:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stieltje

try this

/dev/hdxx                 /mnt/fyfan        ntfs              noauto,users,rw,exec,umask=0022 0 0

but you might want to skip the noauto option

----------

## Peoples

Hmm, it may be due me :D Yes, again, it seems I have not given my account the "users" -status or something, so can I modify it now and how do I modify it?

----------

## Peoples

Tried to get around this by swithing "users" in my fstab to the ones I have added to my user(audio), but it didn't work, though it was just an try :F

----------

## Peoples

I have tried almost everything now, and still can not figure this out. So what I have done http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_MS_Windows_partitions_%28FAT%2CNTFS%29 followed this, again only root is able to read ntfs partitions. I only have 2 users on my machine, root & peoples.

# I would like to be able to read ntfs as "peoples" and as "root", I have not enabled writesupport in my kernel, as I do not need it.

Here is my /etc/fstab:

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda8               /                    ext3         noatime          0 1

/dev/hda9               none                  swap        sw                     0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom           iso9660    noauto,ro          0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/windows          ntfs          users,ro,umask=222      0 0

/dev/hda6               /mnt/hitachi1         ntfs         users,ro,umask=222      0 0

/dev/hda7               /mnt/hitachi2         ntfs         users,ro,umask=222      0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy           auto         noauto                          0 0

```

----------

## hinken

This is how I mount my vfat volume.

Dunno if that helps though.....

```

users,user,noauto,uid=1000,gid=100,rw

```

uid=1000  (my user)

gid=100   (group users)

----------

## yottabit

make sure the perms are correct on the /mnt/xxx mountpoint before you mount the ntfs partition:

```
chmod 755 /mnt/windows
```

EDIT: May as well check the permissions after the mount, too.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Peoples

Uugh, "#stats /mnt/windows" tells me that only root is eglible to read ntfs, something like this (uid,gid= root)

----------

## Peoples

```

bash-2.05b# stat /mnt/windows

  File: `/mnt/windows'

  Size: 4096            Blocks: 8          IO Block: 4096   directory

Device: 308h/776d       Inode: 350257      Links: 2

Access: (0510/dr-x--x---)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)

Access: 2005-03-08 18:06:17.000000000 +0000

Modify: 2005-03-08 18:06:17.000000000 +0000

Change: 2005-03-16 22:32:01.229007840 +0000

```

----------

## Stieltje

hm, as far as I know, you cannot really modify any files on a NTFS partition, ie you can exchange two files with each other, if the size of the files are exactly the same..

that means that you cannot delete anything for example. If that is what you are trying to do

----------

## Peoples

Not really, the thing I am trying to do is to read ntfs partitions with my normal user, not with root. And reading ntfs works at the moment only as root.

----------

## bakreule

Stick this in your /etc/fstab, suiting it for your tastes of course:

```
/dev/hdaX /mnt/windows ntfs umask=0,ro,users 0 0
```

This will give the entire world read access to the partition. It may not be very secure or clean, but it works. You can replace 'ro' with 'rw' if you're feeling brave, and you can add noauto if you don't want it mounted at startup time.

The permissions of the /mnt/windows directory before mounting don't matter, as they will be overridden by the new umask.

----------

## dnix

and to be more accurate try this on your fstab:

/dev/xxx /mnt/win ntfs users,gid=users,nls=utf8,umask=0002,ro 0 0

you can change ro with rw if you want also to try to write on the support but seems to be dangerous.

good luck!

----------

## yottabit

And if I recall correctly, NTFS write support must be enabled in the kernel, and only works with NTFS 4 or less. (Windows 5.x [2000, XP] use NTFS 5 I believe.)

----------

## gotaserena

Don't try to use the kernel write support from gentoo, as it can only replace files with the same size, and you risk damaging your partition. If you really need to write to ntfs, take a look at captive (emerge captive), which doesn't work wonders (it is slow and CPU consuming as hell), but it uses windows drivers to get the job done.

I usually mount the winxp drive "ro" and only mount through captive when needed.

----------

## Peoples

```

/dev/xxx /mnt/win ntfs users,gid=users,nls=utf8,umask=002,ro 0 0

```

Got it working doing as above. Thank you all!

----------

## dnix

no problems  :Smile: 

me too I lost lot of time trying to read correctly my ntfs in order to do my girlfriend use gentoo  :Smile: 

ciao ciao

----------

